# Wanted: 1965 Sears Spyder Mark VII Chrome 3 spd.



## torskdoc (Jun 8, 2018)

Must have the Twist Grip shifter.  And must be rideable with minor work (tubes, brakes,).  Seat preferred to have no rips/tears/holes, Chrome in good shape.  This is to replace my original that got stolen in Hawaii in 1968 when I was 13.  Now my 7 year old Grandson wants one bad.  I offered him my grey ghost repop, but he turned it down!!!

Will pay up to $300.  & shipping.  Or if within 500 miles of Baltimore, I'll pick up.
This is what i'm looking for. Picture courtesy of Rick Hoherz.




Thanks
Larry


----------



## mikecuda (May 9, 2021)

That's the bike my parents bought me off the Sears sales floor in 1965.  I found one a few years ago at a local auction.  Actually there were two there.  i should of bought both of them.  I paid $145 for this one.   Never for sale.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 9, 2021)

There is a chrome Spyder 3spd on EBay now but it has a stick shift. You could add the grip shift yourself


----------

